# Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke



## Mr_K (12. Aug. 2010)

Tag,

seit einiger Zeit überlege ich ob folgender Aufbau funktioniert: Ich habe zwei Teiche nebeneinander. Es gibt ja diese Fischfahrstühle oder Aquarien falsch herum mit Wasser über dem Wasserspiegel im Teich.

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich zwei Teiche überirdisch mit einem gebogenen oder eckigen (Plexi)glasgebilde verbinden? Grobe Zeichnung siehe unten.

Fragen: 
Bleibt das wasser in der "Brücke", wenn beide Enden jeweils unter Wasser sind? Luft würde ich rauspumpen.
Am wichtigsten aber: Gleicht sich der Wasserspiegel der beiden Teiche an oder ändert sich nichts? 
Kann man hier mit der Länge des sich jeweils unter Wasser befindenden Ende dem Ausgleichen unterschiedliche Wasserspiegel durch Kapilarkräfte entgegenwirken?

Mein Gehirn kommt hier leider an eine Grenze. Ich kann den Aufbau auch nur bedingt simulieren.

Aber mal ehrlich. Die Idee ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn die Fische überirdisch den Teich wechseln könnten. 

Danke fürs Mitdenken

Tim


----------



## Mr_K (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Ich glaub so ist es noch deutlicher


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Hallo Tim, 
interessante Frage ! Ich sage mal: 

Prinzip: kommunizierende Röhren --> Der Wasserspiegel in beiden Teichenn würde sich angleichen. 
Probiers mit zwei Eimern auf unterschiedlicher Höhe und einem Stück Schlauch aus. 

Der Nachteil an der Konstruktion... das Teil wird schnell veralgen. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Mr_K (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Stimmt. Das mit den Algen ist ein Problem. Aber selbst wenn es nicht transparent ist, also die algen optisch nicht stören bzw. kein Licht kriegen, ist das eine sichere Variante ohne Leckagen Teiche zu verbinden. Wobei man dann nicht sieht, ob Wasser drin ist. Hmmm. Deinen Versuchsaufbau mach ich heute Abend mal ...

Danke ...


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Funktionieren wird das, aber du wirst immer mal wieder das Rohr evakuieren müssen, da Luft in das Rohr eindiffundieren wird und auch vom Teich aus aufsteigende Luft in das Rohr gelangt.


----------



## Xeal (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Hallo !
Im Prinzip wird es funktionieren, in der Praxis wird es schwierig. 
Wieso ?
Bevor du die Brücke aufstellst musst du sie zunächst mal vollständig mit Wasser füllen. Das funktioniert gut, solange du deine Brück in nur einem Teich aufstellst (also nicht als Verbindung). Du könntest die Brücke vollständig unter Wasser tauchen, und dann nach oben ziehen. Das Wasser würde in der Brücke bleiben. 

Stell dir jetzt aber vor, dass die Brücke aufstellst, um zwei Teiche zu verbinden, d.h. ein Ende der Brücke steht in Teich 1, das andere Ende in Teich 2. Zwischen beiden Teichen ist Erde. Es wird dir nicht gelingen, die Brücke vollständig mit Wasser zu füllen, da der mittlere Teil der Brücke immer oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sein wird. 

Das gleiche solltest du auch feststellen, wenn du das ganze mit zwei Eimern und einem Schlauch testest. 
Mit dem Schlauch könntest du natürlich zunächst vollständig in Eimer 1 eintauchen und ihn mit Wasser füllen. Dann ein Ende mit dem Daumen zu halten und den Schlauch in Eimer 2 halten. das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## idefix--211 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Hallo,

Die Wasserniveaus der beiden Teiche gleichen sich auf jeden Fall an, das kannst du bei einer offenen Brücke, durch die Fische schwimmen sollen, auch nicht verhindern.
Der ästhetische Aspekt... ist Geschmackssache 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Mr_K (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Hallo Holger, Evi,

irgendwo hier im Forum hat jemand ein Aquarium falsch herum in seinen Teich gestellt ohne es vorher zu befüllen. Dann hat er mit einem Schlauch die Luft herausgepumpt/gesaugt und das Wasser ist ins Becken gestiegen. Nach dem Prinzip müsste es gehen. Ich frage mich wirklich, ob in dem Moment, wo sich die 2 Wasser(sic?) berühren, wirklich sofort das Niveau der Teiche ausgeglichen wird. Das kann ich mir bildlich einfach nicht vorstellen bei dem Unterdruck in der Brücke.

PS: Ästhetik spielt erst mal keine Rolle. "Design follows Function", nicht andersrum 

Nach der Patentanmeldung kümmere ich mich um das Optische.


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*



Mr_K schrieb:


> Nach der Patentanmeldung kümmere ich mich um das Optische.


Zu spät - du hast die Idee ja schon hier veröffentlicht, damit ist keine Anmeldung mehr möglich (zumindest nicht im europäischen Raum).


----------



## StefanBO (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das, hatte auch schon mal über so etwas Ähnliches nachgedacht, aber gebogenes Plexiglas ist dann in entsprechender Größe doch recht teuer.
Außerdem sieht das optisch nur bei entsprechenden stylishen Teichen aus, bei naturnahen Teichen leider nicht so wirklich :?
Aber beim Niveauausgleich vermute ich mal trotz absolut laienhafter Physikkenntnisse einen Denkfehler. Das Niveau wird sich immer ausgleichen, die "Länge des sich jeweils unter Wasser befindenden Ende" ist dabei völlig egal. Wenn sie nicht zum völligen Ausgleich ausreicht, wird die Konstruktion bei Erreichen des höher gelegenen Endes Luft ziehen.

Das Absaugen der Luft geht leicht mit Hilfe einer Doppelpumpe (die auch saugen kann, wo andere nur blasen ), Schlauch und einer Plastikdose mit durchlöchertem Boden - so wird das auch schon fertig vorkonstruiert für manche Fischsäulen verkauft.

Du meinst so was:
http://foto.mein-schoener-garten.de/neu,foto,user,zahapa,644346,orig.html


----------



## koifischfan (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*



> irgendwo hier im Forum hat jemand ein Aquarium falsch herum in seinen Teich gestellt ohne es vorher zu befüllen. Dann hat er mit einem Schlauch die Luft herausgepumpt/gesaugt und das Wasser ist ins Becken gestiegen.


Das bin ich. 

Technisch sehe ich bei der Sache auch kein Problem. Es könnten sogar Teiche mit unterschiedlichem Niveau verbunden werden. Man muß aber darauf achten, daß der Tunnel im höheren Teich so lang ist, daß er unter das Niveau des unteren Teiches kommt. Beachte unterschiedliche Wasserstände durch die Verdunstung.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Es könnten sogar Teiche mit unterschiedlichem Niveau verbunden werden. Man muß aber darauf achten, daß der Tunnel im höheren Teich so lang ist, daß er unter das Niveau des unteren Teiches kommt.


Physik: 5!
Setzen. 
(Funktioniert so nur, wenn das Rohr durch einen fetten Koi verstopft ist.)

Die Wasserstände der Teiche gleichen sich selbstverständlich an 
und bei der Dimension, wie du dir das vorstellst,
auch noch zackig: 
Da geht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Post ab
und zwar solange, bis die Unterkante der Brücke den Wasserspiegel kratzt und Luft zieht
oder sich die Niveaus angeglichen haben.

Zur Technik:
Wir haben solche Sachen gebaut, um 2 Aquarien miteinander zu verbinden
(zwar nur mit kleinem Queschnitt, aber das ändert nix am Prinzip!),
wobei da immer eine Pumpe im Spiel war, die das Wasser aus Wanne A in Wanne B gepumpt hat.
Der Rücklauf sollte dann über die entlüftete Rohrbrücke geschehen.
Dabei zeigten sich folgende Überraschungen:

Es selbst stellte sich IMMER ein ordentlicher Niveauunterschied von mehreren Zentimetern ein.
Es sammeln sich IMMER früher oder später Gasblasen in der Rohrbrücke an,
die den Rückfluss zum Erliegen bringen.
Das Resultat der ersten Versuche war jedes mal EIN übergegangenes und EIN leeres Aquarium;
die Erkenntnisse waren, 
dass die Rohrbrücke ordentlich dick dimensioniert sein muss 
(vierfacher Querschnitt wie der Pumpenauslauf)
und  dass die Pumpe immer ins KLEINERE Becken muss.
Die Gasblasen haben wir elegant wie permanent mit den Saugschlauch eines Diffusors eleminiert,
der am Pumpenauslauf montiert war.

Zurück zu deinem Problem:
Du könntest natürlich die beiden Teiche (so der Niveauunterschied nicht größer als max. 30 ... 40 cm ist)
mit einer tierfreundlichen Mammutpumpe und retour mit einem Überlauf verbinden:
Schau dir einmal diesen Artikel an!

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen
Der Schwarze Peter


----------



## koifischfan (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

 Natürlich hast du recht, habe ich wohl zu schnell gedacht. 

Genau genommen sind zwei unterschiedliche Pegel das Gleiche, wie beim Aquarium leeren. Ich habe geraden einen Wasserwechsel gemacht und es gleich probiert.


----------



## Mr_K (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Der Niveauunterschied ist minimal. Wenige Zentimeter. Wäre trotzdem schade, wenn der eine seinen maximalen Wasserstand dadurch verringert.

Wie ist es denn, wenn ich die Teiche einzeln mit Pumpen versehe, also keinen Kreislauf schaffe, der durch die Röhre muss.

Ich geh erst mal zu meinem Plexiglasschneider für ein Angebot ...

Grüße

Tim


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Physikfragen zur Wasserbrücke*

Hi Tim!
Ein Niveauunterschied von wenigen Zentimetern SCHREIT geradezu nach einer Mammutpumpe!
Wenn die leistungsstark genug ist (sagen wir mal gleicher Querschnitt wie die Brücke),
sind ein paar Zentimeter leicht zu erhalten.

Die Teiche einzeln mit Pumpen zu versehen, also keinen Kreislauf zu schaffen, 
ändert nix daran, dass sich der Niveauunterschied durch die Röhre schnell ausgleicht.

Wie willst du eigentlich das Veralgungsproblem lösen?
DAS zu putzen, wir eine Syssiphusarbeit werden
und das Plexiglas verkratzt auch leicht!

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen aus Wien

Der Schwarze Peter


----------

